# Useless Mod



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I installed a couple of small round halogen lights under the overhead cabinet over the bed, with the intent of providing more illumination for bedtime reading. Unfortunately all they do is illuminate and heat my forehead. I now need to see if I can find a style of lights that can swivel to project the light outward.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Bummer on the heat; is that a 10W bulb in those? They make a swivel kind in the same style:
http://www.rvwholesalesupplies.co.nz/lighting12v.shtml
(2nd row, 3rd one) but it shows the same 10W bulb as the non-swivel version.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

That sounds like a great mod.

The first Outback with a tanning bed.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

My poor head gets burnt enough without having to endure a tanning light


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

campmg said:


> That sounds like a great mod.
> 
> The first Outback with a tanning bed.


lol Mitch


----------



## birddog74 (Aug 18, 2006)

I hope my wife doesnt see see that. I can hear it now....................I want em lined up all down the ceiling of the rear slide. Oh and a shelf for those little goggles and tanning accelerator.


----------



## ali (Aug 6, 2006)

birddog74 said:


> I hope my wife doesnt see see that. I can hear it now....................I want em lined up all down the ceiling of the rear slide. Oh and a shelf for those little goggles and tanning accelerator.


LOL!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

skippershe said:


> That sounds like a great mod.
> 
> The first Outback with a tanning bed.


lol Mitch








[/quote]

New mod for any trailer....what an idea









Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

birddog74 said:


> I hope my wife doesnt see see that. I can hear it now....................I want em lined up all down the ceiling of the rear slide. Oh and a shelf for those little goggles and tanning accelerator.


Sounds like a good idea to me - what's the problem? In fact - right here - right now - I vote that you teach the 1st OB Rally Training Seminar. Topic = Installing a Tanning Bed. What better time to start than at Twin Mtn, NH or Otter Lake, PA... after all, sounds like the perfect "Cold Weather Mod" and ee all hit winter 1st


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You guys actaully read while camping? How do you turn the pages with one hand on a fishing rod and the other holding a beer?


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> You guys actaully read while camping? How do you turn the pages with one hand on a fishing rod and the other holding a beer?


OC, the poor sod is reading in bed... at his age....









I am the oldest geezer on this board, and even I know - remember? - better.









Slug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sluggo54 said:


> You guys actaully read while camping? How do you turn the pages with one hand on a fishing rod and the other holding a beer?


OC, the poor sod is reading in bed... at his age....









I am the oldest geezer on this board, and even I know - remember? - better.









Slug
[/quote]

Reading in bed? Ok, I'll give up the fishing rod, but can I still hold a beer in bed?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

How about putting the book down and holding 2 beers.









Thor


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

Just need to get one of those beer hard hats, drink two at a time and still have your hands free for fishin' or reading or whatever.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> You guys actaully read while camping? How do you turn the pages with one hand on a fishing rod and the other holding a beer?


OC, the poor sod is reading in bed... at his age....









I am the oldest geezer on this board, and even I know - remember? - better.









Slug
[/quote]

Reading in bed? Ok, I'll give up the fishing rod, but can I still hold a beer in bed?
[/quote]

All right LOL! I said reading in bed, but it might be closer to looking at picture in bed (Both hands ABOVE the covers!














.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> All right LOL! I said reading in bed, but it might be closer to looking at picture in bed *(Both hands ABOVE the covers! .*


Man, I'd give anything to have a podium upon which to rest my book while looking at the pictures.









Mark


----------



## birddog74 (Aug 18, 2006)

I was gonna reply w/ a snappy comeback but I wont go there.


----------

